# Using the Green Tide.



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Next week, I have been challenged to an all out, "bring everything you have and we'll duke it out fest". I looked over my growing army and thought, with a few more Boyz, I could bring a Green Tide. So I hit up eBay, and have a big batch of unpainted and primed Slugga and Choppa Boyz heading my way.
So, I have been having a mooch about online to see how people are managing their Tides, and there is a bit of variety out there.
Nobz with PKs, Lucky Stikks, Mega Bosspoles, 'eavy armour, slugga and choppas, some with shootas, Painboyz and Weirdboyz a cornucopia of variations to every tide.
I've also heard of people clumping their Nobz together, or spreading them out through the formation and even acting as "body guards" around their characters.
Obviously, as I use the tide more often, it'll become apparent how best to use the formation to best effect, but I thought it would be a good idea to ask on here for some advice.
So, does anyone use this formation at all? How do you find it works best?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I've had it fielded against me a few times and suffice to say that if it gets past the blast weaponry and my punisher cannon fire, then I'm in trouble. Clumped nobs are a danger to you if your opponent ever fields barrage weapons thanks to the sniper effect of those rounds, wyverns being a particularly fiendish foe in this regard. On the other hand, if you see a covered approach to a vulnerable pack of vehicles then this speaks for itself. Remember to keep the warboss buried for as long as you are advancing, you really don't want him killed by lasguns on the advance or the charge!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the hints, :victory:
I am up against a DA player tonight, who usually plays orks and has a huge army. He's said that I can borrow some Boyz if mine don't make it here by today to try it out tonight.
It looks like it'd have it's uses, but it looks like you sacrifice flexibility and speed, for durability and intimidation. We'll see how it pans out.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have used the green tide I give the warboss the Finnking cap to try and get the infiltrate almost the whole army up close to my opponent. I generally like to run the tide with mek guns in the back field providing long range fire power. Smash guns and lobbas . Currently I am trying mine with two weirdboyz and Mad doc grotsnik mixed in. I put one wierdboy and mad grot in a 30 strong unit of Ard boyz because I want them to telleport into the back field. 
the other wierd boy goes with a unit of shoota boys since weirboys are good at shooting. I use infilitrating kommandos and tank bustas to round out my tide.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> I have used the green tide I give the warboss the Finnking cap to try and get the infiltrate almost the whole army up close to my opponent.


Unfortunately, there was recently an FAQ forbidding an IC with Infiltrate from joining a unit of non-Infiltrators...


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

That's a shame, the thought of 100+ boyz infiltrating would be enough to cause most opponents to wet themselves. :laugh:
Anyhoo, I didn't Green Tide last night in the end, but I did heroically snatch defeat from the jaws of victory in a absolutely magnificent blunder that I didn't realise until I was in the car on the way home.
Be prepared for a Battle report of Orks Vs Dark Angels, 1500 points, Where the rampaging, heroic Boyz utterly smash their Marine opponents to bits using know wots, kunnin and good solid Dakka. Unfortunately let down in the final moments by their Warboss being a monumental dunderhead and allowing sleep deprivation and rule blindness to cost them a well deserved victory.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

The green tide: I’ve been using the formation a lot recently based on the formation in the Ghazghkull supplement.
Our meta is usually 1500 so that is what I have built my list on. As I said this is solely based on the formation in the book.

HQ
Warboss
*mega armour
*big bosspole
*da super cybork
*da lukky stikk

TROOPS
5 units of 16 boyz
*Nob with PowerKlaw and bosspole
1 unit of 16 boyz
*Nob with PowerKlaw
4 units of 15 boyz
*Nob with PowerKlaw

Set up if going forst is pretty much straight forward, as close to the enemy as possible. i have a 6", 12" and 18" piece of dowel marked ever 1" in black and every 2" marked in red. This helps me to set up quicker and keeps my orks far enough apart so that templates aren't too much of a problem. You should only need to worry about one turn of shooting if you go first.

Setting up to go second requires a little more strategy as depending on what your facing. If facing an enemy with an alpha strike style army, then set your boyz up according to where you want them to come into play, so leave dedicated areas for them to land. If against an army with lot's of templates then the 2" coherancy rule is your friend.

There isn't really alot of thought to it other than get in as fast as possible. You have a waagh every turn after the first so should be no excuses not to be splattin things in the second turn.

Remember it is considered ONE unit so once any models are engaged in assault nothing can then fire at the rest of your forces. this is your major advantage. 

When charging into melee charge as many units as you can, yes you will lose your furious charge bonus plus your extra charge attack but remeber each ork will still have a minimum of 3 attacks so not really losing out on that but also taking our oppenents extra charge attacks away.

The lucky stikk will increase every ork to a minimum of WS 5 as well because they are considered one unit. so will be hitting on average on a 3+ in melee.

The big boss pole makes everyone fearless so no need to roll morale checks. but if you lose the boss you have bosspole back ups from the other nobs.

Challenges allow you to get your nobz and warboss to anywhere in the unit. sort of like mini teleport.

Dealing with vehicles can be a little bit trickier as you need your klaws to open them up. use your mobs to manuover your excess boys around during the 3" combat pile in stage to setup to surround vehicles especially transports so that when they do go bang, there won't be anywhere for emergancy disembarks. 

You will lose lots of boys but the secret is to not worry or panic just keep sending them to the slaughter. Most times i have had less than a quarter of my starting force left. 

I have yet to lose a game with this army build (touch wood). there are just too many orks and too many attacks people have to withstand. 

hope this helps you out a bit


----------

